# Make Ubuntu look like Win7



## Drone (Feb 21, 2013)

Read here

Plus it's easy and fast to undo those changes


----------



## digibucc (Feb 21, 2013)

i've gotten used to the unity bar, but still this is a good conversion, nice share


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 21, 2013)

Yea, the unity bar is growing on me as well.


----------



## Frick (Feb 21, 2013)

Why? You want win7, run win7. IMO.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 21, 2013)

Frick said:


> Why? You want win7, run win7. IMO.



it's really a big deal for adopters. trying to get someone who just wants to "do what they know" to move to a new system is hard. but linux is cost effective. being able to sell cheaper computers, or just to make adoption easier on users it makes sense to have it look like what they know.

i understand what you are saying, but we are the type that recognize the underlying systems and so have a base of information to go on. we can understand the different OSes and their layouts much easier than someone who just knows "push power, push start, push internet explorer"


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 21, 2013)

Nice, I might actually try this.


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 21, 2013)

digibucc said:


> it's really a big deal for adopters. trying to get someone who just wants to "do what they know" to move to a new system is hard. but linux is cost effective. being able to sell cheaper computers, or just to make adoption easier on users it makes sense to have it look like what they know.
> 
> i understand what you are saying, but we are the type that recognize the underlying systems and so have a base of information to go on. we can understand the different OSes and their layouts much easier than someone who just knows "push power, push start, push internet explorer"



I suppose that simply using a DE like LXDE, XFCE, MATE or KDE (the latter having its mouse setting put on a Windows-like setting instead of the defaults) should do that trick as well.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 21, 2013)

That or use Cinnamon. The win 7 "skin" is pretty cool though.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 22, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> I suppose that simply using a DE like LXDE, XFCE, MATE or KDE (the latter having its mouse setting put on a Windows-like setting instead of the defaults) should do that trick as well.



no doubt, but ubuntu is much more mainstream with easier to access and understandable documentation for newer users. that's important as well.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 22, 2013)

eeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## qubit (Feb 22, 2013)

This is weird, but interesting. I'll have to give this a go. 

I'd like the Vista and XP Luna skins on my Windows 7. I think Vista looked the best of all the operating systems and the look would suit 7 perfectly, which is just Vista done right.

Such a shame that what was underneath the Vista GUI was so bad when it came out. The OS got much better afterwards, but by then it was too late and the damage was done.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 22, 2013)

i mean, i would do it for the lulz. but i would immediately switch it back and take a shower after feeling all dirty inside.


----------



## techtard (Feb 23, 2013)

digibucc said:


> it's really a big deal for adopters. trying to get someone who just wants to "do what they know" to move to a new system is hard. but linux is cost effective. being able to sell cheaper computers, or just to make adoption easier on users it makes sense to have it look like what they know.
> 
> i understand what you are saying, but we are the type that recognize the underlying systems and so have a base of information to go on. we can understand the different OSes and their layouts much easier than someone who just knows "push power, push start, push internet explorer"



It's not a big deal for most people switching over from Windows to Linux.
I have several elderly family members who are basically retarded when it comes to computers and technology, yet they had absolutely no problems migrating to Linux.

The trick is just labelling the icons for Firefox or Chrome as "Internet", the e-mail client as "E-Mail", etc. and teaching them how to use the software updater.

I don't get making the desktop look exactly like Win7 or WinXP. Most default desktop environments are pretty intuitive.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 23, 2013)

techtard said:


> It's not a big deal for most people switching over from Windows to Linux.
> I have several elderly family members...



ok you're right. your experience is more valid than mine, obviously.


----------

